# Protecting galvanized drawers



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

The big drawers on our van have galvanized rails that they slide on. 
Any clue how we protect these during winter ? The salt gets into them and they corrode a bit and are therefore difficult to slide. We have tried greasing them....any proper solutions ?
Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Way back in the old days, we used a mixture of diesel and paraffin and brushed it onto the metal. This tended to do both protect and lubricate, But that was on Landrovers, trailers and such like.

cabby.

added. We only hand painted when work was slow and a case of idle hands, it can be sprayed obviously. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If it's galvanised it shouldn't rust!!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

It doesnt rust. It corrodes with the salt. It would not be an issue except the drawers need to slide on the runners...and it can become a bit of a wrestle.


----------

